# Chef Shoes!!!



## curlinator

Hi Everyone!!!

Well, it's official! I am going to be attending the Natural Gourmet Institute in NYC beginning September 9. I can't even express how absolutely escatic I am. I want so much to do my very best and learn all that I can from my instructors.

I have a very short window of time here to find Chef Shoes. I've been perusing the internet trying to find the best shoes. I know for a fact that I am not interested in clogs or anything where the back of my foot is exposed. I've noticed some people encourage steel toes and different brands like Blundstones, Rockport, Docs, etc. along with moisture absorbent socks.

I would like to start a poll to see what you guys are wearing, any recommendations and/or advice? Also, want to find some places to shop in the city. I have to go to 25th Avenue to pick up my uniform tomorrow so it would be nice to find something in the area. I have one place I found, Olympia Footweer on 8th Avenue but hoping to find other places to check out around the area.

Many thanks!


----------



## ed buchanan

Buy the lightest and most comfortable you can find. Steel tip you are not in construction. No need to spend a fortune on name brands. Check out Shoes for Crews on the web.thru this website
What kills shoes the most is the stuff they wash the floor with mixed with grease. Also check out The Happy Chef on line cheapest chefs uniforms..,and big selection . The places the schools send you to are more $ because in some cases they kick back to school in one way or other.:chef:


----------



## rbrosseau

Check out the Sketchers For Work line too, they have them at tons of stores and they are quite nice. The soles are very similar in design to the shoes for crews. Mine are loafer style and are very comfortable, and real leather on top.


----------



## curlinator

Hi Guys! Thanks for the reply. The school is supplying us with two jackets and at least one hat but the pastry tips and aprons are not being supplied along with the pants and shoes. 

I did see that website for Happy Chef. I need to look at them more closely.

Thanks for the suggestions and advice.


----------



## jim berman

You may want to check out: http://www.cheftalk.com/forums/cooki...685-shoes.html


----------



## pixiediva

I wore black Work Sketchers when I worked the line. They were the most comfortable shoes ever, and non-slip.


----------



## suzanne

The main purposes of shoes is to protect your feet from stuff that spills and stuff that falls, and to cushion and support your feet for the long hours of standing. So heavy, rigid uppers are better than soft, and bouncy soles are better than solid. IMO.  When I was in school, iirc we got our shoes from the same place we got our uniforms, OK Uniforms on Broadway in Soho. They were plain black basic oxfords that saw me through school and the first couple of years of work.

I must note that when I tried wearing Rockports and dropped my 10-inch knife , I ended up with blood on my socks.


----------



## phenway

I purchased my birkis years ago and I've never made a better shoe purchase in my life. The soles are replaceable, they are amazing to stand in when I'm at work for 8-12 hours a day.

They'll last you.


----------



## curlinator

That's good to know. Maybe I'll check that place out in SoHo. The shoes I have feel comfortable enough but my feet still feel sore after standing for a few hours. It's weird. I was worried they might pinch or rub but it's the actual sole of my feet that just feels plain sore even with the orthodic sole I bought which was super expensive.

This is definitely an adjustment to my body. Lugging my stuff to the school, walking up the stairs, man I am so out of shape. I feel like I need to work out just to be a Chef in Training!


----------

